# Lots for sale in area



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

posting this here as i dont want to ship . Due to unforseen health issue i havent been able to be very active with frogs . Looking to find a owner for all frogs , tanks , racks , lights im from auburn ny pm me for details . 
currenlty breeding luec, azureus , cobalts , and have 3 terriblis . possible pair


----------

